# HEATED FILTRATION (non Oase?)



## Andrew Butler (17 Sep 2020)

After asking advice from a well know Aquascaping shop who primarily deal with Oase filtration and being a little put off by Oase from a previous experience I wonder what else might suit my needs.

I'm looking for quality external, heated filtration, preferably push prime type to suit an ADA 45P and also a ADA 60P.
ADA 45-P is 34L
ADA 60-P is 60L

I'm not so fussed on the Pre-filtration feature of the Oase as it involves removing it from the cabinet/tipping it and also water, I think it's likely just easier to take the filter to the sink.
Also not so keen on the heater and the way it sticks out of the Oase head when you take it off.
I'd also like the heating to be self contained and not inline, one less connection to fail.

Reviews on the Eheim Pro 4+ are quite varied but they offer a 3 year manufacturers guarantee which is a big plus, although I know there's a jump in price.
I could see either the Eheim Pro 4+ 250T (950 LPH) or 350T (1050 LPH) suiting the 60P by the time the pipe is reduced to 12mm, a little unsure on the flow adjustment if any on the filter.
https://eheim.com/en_GB/aquatics/technology/external-filters/professionel-4/professionel-4plus-250

The only other experience I have of external filters are the Fluval G series which were so easy but no external heater and would likely be too powerful even if they were not being discontinued and had an internal heater.

Anyone with any feedback on the pro 4+ or any other suggestions, especially for the 45-P?

Many thanks
Andrew


----------



## alto (18 Sep 2020)

I love Eheim canister filters as they are the closest approaching silent!

But I prefer their older “rectangular” series - better quality plastic inserts and body - and I hated that “new” (ie old accessory parts) inlet/outlet piecemeal plastic system they threw into the Pro 3 series - fortunately I still had old green parts that fit my new “upgraded” modern filter 
The Pro 4 does have grey plastic version (of the original green) which does disappear into the tank better than the old green ever did

BUT both the Pro 3 and Pro 4 models have exactly the same issues with that *absurd red button release system *- after a short term of use, it begins to STICK - and taking the filter off for cleaning and then replacing on to the aquarium with hoses still attached to the filter head (not to mention more difficult/limited cleaning) is more than a little annoying 
(especially as Eheim was so smug about their new improved design when I bothered them with my email inquires, which they then said they’d forward to the official (imaginary) NA Eheim rep - the position hasn’t been filled in several years )

Thomas at Big Als did a video on how to replace this “sticky” spring - sorry I can’t seem to find it at the moment - BUT doing so voids any warranty of course
I can’t send my Eheim in for warranty service as this also requires that fictitious NA Eheim rep 

Fortunately the filters still run perfectly fine, and I only clean my Eheim filters very 6-12 months anyway 

I’d consider the 250 more than adequate for a 45P

(note I also have a 45H and really appreciate the extra width - wish ADA would offer a 45 x 30 x 30cm option)
If UNS is available, you might look at their 40C 45U tanks, also both their MINI and PRO regulators are dual stage 
https://ultumnaturesystems.com/

(only ADA alternate glass box I’ve seen that compares to ADA quality)


----------



## Andrew Butler (18 Sep 2020)

alto said:


> I love Eheim canister filters as they are the closest approaching silent!


😀


alto said:


> But I prefer their older “rectangular” series - better quality plastic inserts and body - and I hated that “new”


☹
@alto would you consider the 350 best suited for the 60P? (1050 LPH on a 60 Litre aquarium)
I know you say you'd consider the 250 more than adequate for the 45P but would 950 LPH on a 34L aquarium be a bit much? I'm unsure quite how far you can dial them down and still work, I'm told to almost zero flow but no experience of them.

I'll look out info on the spring and  see what it's like, thanks.

I have always been dead set against the ADA aquariums and measurements but the EA Aquascaper ones have too much volume and this is the next best thing and I'm compromising to just have a system that works for me. So many people have worked with 45-P and 60-P sizes which makes me think they can't be too bad. I do agree some seem a little narrow or just missing that bit.

UNS is not seemingly available in the UK unless anyone else knows different?

Thanks
Andrew


----------



## dw1305 (18 Sep 2020)

Hi all, 





alto said:


> But I prefer their older “rectangular” series..... exactly the same issues with that *absurd red button release system *- after a short term of use, it begins to STICK - and taking the filter off for cleaning


Same for me, why would you want to take a design that works <"and trash it?"> 

It just doesn't make any sense.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Luketendo (18 Sep 2020)

Hydor heater and eheim 2215 on my 60p size tank.


----------



## Andrew Butler (18 Sep 2020)

Luketendo said:


> Hydor heater and eheim 2215 on my 60p size tank.


I want to have the heating contained within the filter if possible


----------



## Luketendo (18 Sep 2020)

Andrew Butler said:


> I want to have the heating contained within the filter if possible


Eheim is the only alternative then I think, but the flow is going to be high.

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrew Butler (18 Sep 2020)

Luketendo said:


> the flow is going to be high


turn it down is the suggestion I'm getting.


----------



## Luketendo (18 Sep 2020)

Andrew Butler said:


> turn it down is the suggestion I'm getting.


Yeah pack the filter with media as much as poss. If you have a filter with eheim taps you can try shut them a bit. However I recently tried that when doing maintenance or something and found if you shut them too much they started leaking a bit, probably due to the pressure.

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisD80 (18 Sep 2020)

I have two Eheim filters, one is coming up 10 years old and the other probably a couple years old. I give them a big thumbs up for build quality, quietness and reliability. My red buttons can be slightly awkward but always release i.e. never get properly stuck. I don't have the integrated heater version (using Hydor in-line) and I haven't tried any other external so I cannot offer a full answer I am afraid.


----------



## alto (19 Sep 2020)

ChrisD80 said:


> My red buttons can be slightly awkward but always release


I have 2 Pro 3 and 1 Pro 4 (which took rather longer to get stuck), and all now decline to “release” 
I did manage to get 2 of the 3  working again after a thorough filter clean - though no idea why the spring released as I did not open the filter head - only to have them get stuck (again) soon after


----------



## Andrew Butler (19 Sep 2020)

I'm not finding a video of the problem on youtube @alto (and others) a few bits dotted around when I search but not too much, I'm likely using the wrong key words.
I've a Pro 4+ 350 arriving Monday and will have a look over it, hopefully I will be able to get the part on standby if I know which part it is.


----------



## chrisfraser05 (19 Sep 2020)

Are there any Pro 5e 600T owners on here?

really tempted by one but can't find any real info, no vids of the functions etc.


----------



## Mr.Shenanagins (20 Sep 2020)

This is why I love my sump, hides everything!


----------



## hypnogogia (20 Sep 2020)

chrisfraser05 said:


> Are there any Pro 5e 600T owners on here?
> 
> really tempted by one but can't find any real info, no vids of the functions etc.


Not sure where you are, but it’s only recently available in the UK.


----------



## chrisfraser05 (20 Sep 2020)

Yea I'm uk too.

Only found 2 places selling it, and the only videos are Dutch, German and Spanish.


----------



## Andrew Butler (20 Sep 2020)

Mr.Shenanagins said:


> This is why I love my sump, hides everything!


Unfortunately I'm having to find a different option as the sump idea doesn't suit,
I completely agree though, all hidden away.


----------

